# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Dream of anime

## pheenix345

I want to dream of an anime where I'm the main character and experience the whole story.(Simon in Gurren Lagann,Lelouch in Code Geass)
Or even just experience a world that everything is in anime

To do that.....
Going back to levels of lucidity(http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=36173)

Would I need 100% lucidity to make it happen?

P.S. I've also experience dreams that had anime characters but was mixed with 3-d life

----------


## mustbe18

I'm not sure If you want a 3d anime dream or a 2d anime dream. If you want the 2d anime dream youd probably need 100&#37; or really close to it to pull that off. I've never heard of a 2d tstyle dream before. If you wanted the 3d anime world dream that would be easier but youd still need a really good level of lucidity.

----------


## pheenix345

This is gonna take some time to accomplish
thanks for your reply  ::D:

----------


## Shift

I would think of "levels of lucidity" as this- rather than aspiring to someone else's level of 100&#37; lucidity in order for you to accomplish a task, realize that being able to accomplish a task like that during a lucid dream might be YOUR 100% lucidity. You know what I mean? 100% lucid is whenever YOU can complete YOUR task, when YOU are most lucid and aware, not when someone else says you can do it. 

I wouldn't let subjective nonsense like that keep you from accomplishing your task. Just work on it for yourself and try to reach your own "100%-lucid" state. Don't waste time and confidence going- "Oh, but I can't see the textures on my DC's clothing and I can't smell that flower over there and the light levels are too boring and _I can't feel my toes!_" Instead, just... *DO IT*. And if it works, and you felt good in the lucid, and you thought it was real enough and you were aware enough, establish it as your top lucid state until you surpass it in the future.

----------


## ForgottenDream

as usual shift has a great point  :smiley: 

don't worry about your 'level',  just do it!

----------


## Shift

> as usual shift has a great point 
> 
> don't worry about your 'level',  just do it!



 :Oops:   ::hug:: 

YOU CAN DO EEEET! That's all you need to do something. Believe you can, and you _will_. FREE YOUR MIND.

----------


## Ilumirath

100% lucidity woud wake you up, atleast for me it does

----------


## John11

> I've never heard of a 2d tstyle dream before.



I've had a few 2d dreams (all of video games I think, two of which were lucid).  You have a 3rd person view of it, but you don't really even notice that part of it.  At least I didn't.

----------


## Brandon Heat

94&#37; and up according to your list is probablly what you need if you wanted to turn into an anime character, and be able to experience such an event.

However to get everything the way that you wanted it would be quite the challenge. I remember I turned into Ichigo from Bleach and used Bankai, as well as Getsugo Tenshou while fighting Hollow Ichigo, and it was all in a anime-esque landscape as well as animation. Quite the cool dream. Have also had many DBZ style dreams. 

But like I said this took a higher level of control, and I used my Dream Guide to take care of the tasks which were becoming troublesome (You would be suprised at what DC's can accomplish if you ask them).

You are most likely not going to be able to accomplish this task if you are a beginner-novice. It's going to take some practice. Make sure your dream is stabilized and you know some techniques to increase the vividness and control you have in a dream before trying to tackle such feats.

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> I want to dream of an anime where I'm the main character and experience the whole story.(Simon in Gurren Lagann,Lelouch in Code Geass)
> Or even just experience a world that everything is in anime
> 
> To do that.....
> Going back to levels of lucidity(http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=36173)
> 
> Would I need 100% lucidity to make it happen?
> 
> P.S. I've also experience dreams that had anime characters but was mixed with 3-d life



This may not be what you were expecting, but I have a method of doing something just like this. I've been doing it consistently for the past twelve years and, in fact, it is often a continuation of the same story I started when I was eight. This best part about the way I do it is that it can be fun, realistic, and you don't have to be dreaming _at all_.

I call this method MEI Networking (after a plot point in the story), and a post I made on this subject back in 2003 is here. Essentially what you do is, as you lay down to go to bed each night, instead of going right to sleep you construct an anime story in your head. The world, the people, everything, and you assume the persona of the main character (you). This works incredibly well for me, as most characters act on their own and the story flows seemingly by itself. I gain the satisfaction of all the feelings: sadness, happiness, etc. I get so into it that it may as well be a dream. Doiing this is also a biggest inspiration for just about everything I write.

When I first started I took the main character in pretty much every anime I liked (Digimon, then DragonballZ, then Betterman, etc). Today I play as a family bloodline called 'the Chiguns' (going from Nicholas, to Lamia, to Yamoto, to Gerald), though I'm just about to wrap up my 12 year story and start something new. xD
I know what I said is a bit confusing. But there you have it.  ::banana::

----------


## Brandon Heat

^ Sugoi..... 12 Year Dream/Story >_> Quite envious. Yes this post has nothing to do in relation in with the topic.

----------


## AirRick101

I want to be Minase in Bible Black  :tongue2:

----------


## Shift

Honestly guys, keep it clean  ::shock::  If you want to talk about anime itself or whatever things you want to do to anime characters, take it elsewhere... if you have constructive things to add regarding dream control and the summoning of anime characters/environments, feel free to post that.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

To be quite honest, it's not as hard as it seems. But that's just me, because my dreams have an Anime-like quality to them anyway. But it really isn't hard. Even a beginner could do it. Like Shift said, just do it.

----------


## Shift

> I see what you did there ~.~'
> 
> 
> 
> all ze posts are belong to my MAILB0XX



Noin, they were deleted for a reason. Do not post them again in this thread.

----------


## Garjzla

> Honestly guys, keep it clean  If you want to talk about anime itself or whatever things you want to do to anime characters, take it elsewhere... if you have constructive things to add regarding dream control and the summoning of anime characters/environments, feel free to post that.



agreed... ::roll::

----------


## Yume.no.ato

The only problem with that is that, if you wanted a full on 2-d story, your depth perception would be really off, like a lot more than usual, plus you wouldnt be able to touch anything. No object, food, people, nothing. Touching something usually gives it more depth and if you touch a 2D object, wouldn't it just turn 3D? At least, to some degree. Or would you just imagine that everything felt like paper or pixels... whatever you imagine a pixel would feel like. 

I used to have anime dreams when I was 10~12, (mostly DBZ & Sailor Moon) but, they were like you said, mixed with 3D landscape. I personally think anything cartoony would be best mixed with a 3D landscape.

----------


## Shift

Honestly I think it's getting overanalyzed. Just EXPECT it to happen. Don't worry about every single little detail. Let your mind take care of it, just think of a creative way to get it to happen in the firstplace. Like, turning it on on a tv or something

----------


## mustbe18

> Honestly I think it's getting overanalyzed. Just EXPECT it to happen. Don't worry about every single little detail. Let your mind take care of it, just think of a creative way to get it to happen in the firstplace. Like, turning it on on a tv or something



Agreed

As soonas you put to much thought into it it gains a level of imposibility that doesnt need to be there.

As Shift said just expect it to work and it shall.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

I second that statement.

I think that's why half if not all the things members want to do in LDs never get done; they overthink it. I wish there was a way to get the message out that it doesn't take all of these extra steps.

----------

